# Woohoo a pump has been ordered for me!



## Lauren (Nov 24, 2010)

For the last 6 months I have had real issues with funding but this week I have finally been told that they have found the money and they have ordered me a purple Medtronic Minimed Pardigm!

Woohoo! So happy!
Should be going on it in February now


----------



## bev (Nov 24, 2010)

Thats great news - you know where we are when you start on the pump.Bev


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2010)

Lauren thats great news x


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 24, 2010)

Brillient new really pleased for you


----------



## shiv (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome! Which colour are you going for?!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations, that's excellent news!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2010)

shiv said:


> Awesome! Which colour are you going for?!



She said purple Shiv!  Brilliant news Lauren!


----------



## shiv (Nov 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> She said purple Shiv!  Brilliant news Lauren!



Doh sorry I read it so quickly I didn't spot that!

Purple is an awesome colour for a pump


----------



## rachelha (Nov 24, 2010)

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Lauren (Nov 25, 2010)

shiv said:


> Awesome! Which colour are you going for?!



Purple  

So happy!!!


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 25, 2010)

Im really pleased for you Lauren , great news


----------

